
Oil: The Storm Before the Big Storm - tonystubblebine
https://mailchi.mp/zeihan/oil-the-storm-before-the-really-big-storm
======
mullingitover
> Huge demand in the West and Northeast Asia allowed a raft of previously
> insignificant or morally reprehensible leaders and societal situations to
> effectively print dollars out of the ground and count the industrialized
> world as a hungry customer. Not anymore.

Well, one morally reprehensible leader in the middle east is still coming out
of this okay.

